# Angeln auf Mallorca !?!



## NickI84 (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo an alle die sich hier her verirrt haben,#h

dachte mir, es wäre schön, wenn ihr, die schon auf Mallorca geangelt habt und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Fisch überlisten konntet ein wenig von euren Erfahrungen weiter geben könntet..... 
  Man findet erstaunlich wenig über die beliebteste Urlaubsinsel Deutschlands, wenn es ums angeln geht.
wäre schön wenn ein paar Erfahrungen bezüglich des Gerätes, Equipment´s und den besten Stellen hier ausgetauscht werden könnten.....
Habe vor dieses Jahr meinen Urlaub auf Mallorca zu verbringen und versuche den einen oder anderen Fisch an den Hacken zu kriegen.....
   |kopfkrat
  Wäre über gute Tipps sehr dankbar  ! ! ! ! ! !    
|rolleyes
Gruß und Petri




           :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Leif (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca !?!*

Hallo,

will ja nicht nörgeln, aber wenn man bei Suchen anklickt und es schafft mallorca einzugeben kommt da schon ne Menge.


Zum Beispiel hier!


----------



## getchyouzander (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca !?!*

In Alcudia im Lago Esperanza an der Anlegestelle beim Restaurant vom Hotel Bellevue hab ich zu Pfingsten 03 auf Teig Meeräschen bis 30 cm, kleine Meerbrassen und Aal gefangen. Einzelne größere Meeräschen sausten mittags direkt am Anleger rum. Ein Zwiebelsack mit Brot hätte sicher Wunder gewirkt...
Das Meer selbst war zu der Zeit eine herbe Enttäuschung. Nur eben jene kleinen (Streifen?)-Brassen und kleinere Meeräschen gesehen. In der Bucht scheint die Alge caulerpa taxifolia alle anderen Fische die ich dort 25 Jahre früher sah vertrieben zu haben. Das Wasser war schon sehr warm, da die Bucht groß und flach ist. Daran scheints also nicht gelegen zu haben.

Oder hat jemand zu einer anderen Zeit dort bessere Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Immerhin war die Stipperei im Lago ganz nett als Trostpflaster.


----------



## krausens (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca !?!*

hallo. ich hätte da mal eine frage!

ich werde im frühjahr/april nach mallorca fahren(waagen welche aahrscheinlich auch im sommer)...

ich wollte mal fragen welche angelfische es dort gibt und womit man sie am besten fängt!

ich hab schon bei google geguckt aber dort KEINE seite über ANGELFISCHE im mittelmeer! vielleicht könntet ihr mir eine seite nennen wo ich die fischarten finde!!!!

MFG krausens


----------



## krausens (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca !?!*

*brauche unbedingt hilfe zum thema oben!*


----------



## Leif (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca !?!*

Hallo, schau doch einfach mal, was ich da gepostet habe!


----------



## Joschitier (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca !?!*

Seezungen sind auch teilweise vorhanden, nur leider sind die Naturköder in Spanien teilweise recht klein! Seeringelwürmer gibt es zwar in einigen Shops zu kaufen, diese fallen allerdings bestimmt um 50-80% kleiner aus als in Dtld.

Auch Mallorca ist sehr groß, wenn du genaue Angaben zum Aufenthalt sowie deiner Mobilität machen könntest wäre das gut, damit man Dir helfen kann!

Gruß
Joschitier


----------



## krausens (24. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca !?!*

hab mal wieder ne frage...

kennt jemand einen  fluss in der nähe von cala murada/calas de mallorca/portocolom oder ein see den man beangeln kann!

MFG


----------

